# My husband asked me to choose between him and our son.



## henrietta (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a bipolar 18 year old who is incredibly immature and barely graduated from high school. 

He was always in trouble, grounded or in the office. He has terrible relationship skills and is struggling at every job he has had. He currently has no money and no job. (Although he has finally been hired and starts Tuesday). 

At the encouragement of family members other than me he has gotten himself off of his meds in an attempt to join the military. In the meantime he is often hateful and rude to me always over requests to do his chores. His father (my husband) has a job that often has him out of town. He is an angry man who cannot find anything but fault with eithr of our children. WHen I called him for support recently over a confrontation with our son, he told him to get out. When I tried to talk to him aboutit, my husband said ,"he goes or I go." 

I am frustrated beyond belief because I cannot imagine telling a mother to put her child on the street with no way to survive. 

I just want help in dealing with this as he seems to think that by allowing our son to stay in the house I am choosing. I feel he has made the cohoice by issuing such an ultimatum. 

Depressed, scared, sad. 

Advice.


----------

